
Owners of a free press must be committed to its vital role - petethomas
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/04/10/owners-of-the-press-must-be-committed-to-its-vital-role/
======
JPGalt
Isn't it peculiar how this is only a thing to consider depending on which way
the political winds blow? I wonder if this will still be such a concern when
the winds change...I'll not hold my breath though.

